# Encoders: Información Técnica



## Andres Cuenca

*Encoders: Información Técnica*







Un encoder es un sensor electro-opto-mecánico que unido a un eje, proporciona información de la posición angular. Su fin, es actuar como un dispositivo de realimentación en sistemas de control integrado.


*Tipos de encoders*

*Encoder increméntal (Incremental Encoder)*

Este tipo de encoder se caracteriza porque determina su posición, contando el numero de impulsos que se generan cuando un rayo de luz, es atravesado por marcas opacas en la superficie de un disco unido al eje.






En el estator hay como mínimo dos pares de fotorreceptor ópticos, escalados un número entero de pasos más ¼ de paso. Al girar el rotor genera una señal cuadrada, el escalado hace que las señales tengan un desfase de ¼ de periodo si el rotor gira en un sentido y de ¾ si gira en el sentido contrario, lo que se utiliza para discriminar el sentido de giro.

Un simple sistema lógico permite determinar desplazamientos a partir de un origen, a base de contar impulsos de un canal y determinar el sentido de giro a partir del desfase entre los dos canales. Algunos encoders pueden disponer de un canal adicional que genere un pulso por vuelta y la lógica puede dar número de vueltas más fracción de vuelta.

La resolución del encoder depende del número de impulsos por revolución.


*Encoder absoluto (Absolute Encoder)*

En el encoder absoluto, el disco contiene varias bandas dispuestas en forma de coronas circulares concéntricas, dispuestas de tal forma que en sentido radial el rotor queda dividido en sectores, con marcas opacas y transparentes codificadas en código Gray.






El estator tiene un fotorreceptor por cada bit representado en el disco. El valor binario obtenido de los fotorreceptores es único para cada posición del rotor y representa su posición absoluta. Se utiliza el código Gray en lugar de un binario clásico porque en cada cambio de sector sólo cambia el estado de una de las bandas, evitando errores por falta de alineación de los captadores. 

Para un encoder con n bandas en el disco, el rotor permite 2^n combinaciones, por lo cual la resolución será 360° dividido entre los 2^n sectores; Por ejemplo para encoders de 12 y 16 bits se obtiene una resolución angular de 0.0879° y 0.00549° respectivamente.

Resolución angular = 360°/2^n

Generalmente, los encoders increméntales proporcionan mayor resolución a un costo más bajo que los encoders absolutos. Además, su electrónica es mas simple ya que tienen menos líneas de salida.

Típicamente un encoder incrémental solo tiene cuatro líneas: 2 de cuadratura, una de poder y una tierra. Un encoder absoluto tiene una línea de salida por cada bit, una línea de poder y la tierra.


*Encoder Inside*










Fotorreceptor


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Terminología y definiciones técnicas (1)*

Aceleración angular: El régimen de cambio de la velocidad angular generalmente expresado en radianes por segundo al cuadrado.

Alto rendimiento: Los encoders con alta respuesta a frecuencia y resolución se consideran de alto rendimiento.

Axial: La dirección paralela al eje del encoder.

Base: El envolvente que contiene el eje, los cojinetes y el sello del eje.

Binario: Un sistema de numeración que usa 2 como base (1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, ...)

Bit: Una abreviación de dígito binario.

Brida: Una configuración de montaje cuadrado para encoders y dispositivos de resolución rotativos.

Canal: Una señal de salida de encoder incremental. Un encoder de dos canales tiene dos salidas.

Carga: Un término usado para describir el dispositivo al cual se aplican las señales de encoder.

Carga axial: La cantidad máxima de fuerza que se puede aplicar a un eje de encoder en una dirección paralela al eje.

Carga de eje: La cantidad máxima de fuerza que se puede aplicar a un eje de encoder, generalmente expresada en libras (Newtons).

Carga radial: La cantidad máxima de fuerza que se puede aplicar a un eje de encoder en una dirección perpendicular.

Carrera del eje: La cantidad de movimiento radial durante la rotación.

Ciclo de servicio: La relación entre el nivel de lógica de estado alto y el período total de un ciclo.

Código Gray: Un código binario en el cual sólo un bit de palabra binaria cambia por cada posición o número secuencial.

Conteos por vuelta: Algunas veces denominados pulsos por revolución (PPR), el número total de posiciones en una rotación de 360 grados del eje.

Controlador de línea diferencial: Un tipo de controlador de salida que usa dos líneas de señales por canal de encoder. Cuando se usa con un receptor de línea diferencial, se pueden proporcionar longitudes mayores de cable y mayor inmunidad al ruido.

Corriente de entrada: La corriente requerida para activar el circuito interno del encoder.

Corriente fuente: Un tipo de salida donde la corriente de señal fluye desde el encoder a la carga.

Corriente sumidero: Un tipo de salida donde la corriente de señal fluye desde la carga al encoder.

Cuadratura: Separación de 90° en fase. Se usa en encoders incrementales para denotar la dirección de movimiento.

Datos: Información real de medición transmitida por un encoder en serie o en paralelo.

Décadas: En BCD, una década está compuesta de 4 bits ( 1, 2, 4, 8 ) y representa un lugar decimal (unidades, decenas, centenas, etc.).

Decimal codificado a binario ( BCD ): Un sistema de numeración donde los números decimales 0 a 9 están representados por 4 bits binarios ( 8, 4, 2, 1 ).

Desalineamiento angular: La cantidad máxima de ángulo entre los ejes acoplados.

Desalineamiento paralelo: La máxima cantidad de distancia entre las líneas centrales de los ejes acoplados.

Diferencial: En términos de lógica decimal, una pareja de salidas exactamente opuesta 0, 1 ó 180 grados fuera de fase.

Eje ciego: Un encoder de eje hueco cubierto en un extremo de manera que el eje aceptado no pueda sobrepasar una longitud máxima.

Eje hueco: Un diseño de encoder sin eje que se monta sobre el eje de un dispositivo conectado, como por ejemplo un motor.

Flexibilidad axial: La cantidad máxima de juego longitudinal del eje.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Terminología y definiciones técnicas (2)*

Impacto: Un movimiento transitorio que puede excitar resonancias mecánicas. 

Impedancias: Las impedancias, expresadas en ohms, generalmente se especifican en formato rectangular como R + jX, donde R es la suma de los componentes resistivos de CC y CA y X es el componente reactivo.

Índice: Una señal de salida, también conocida como marcador cero, producida una vez por revolución. Se usa para identificar una posición inicial o un punto de restablecimiento.

Interface en serie síncrona o SSI: Un protocolo de comunicación en serie usado frecuentemente para traducir datos de encoder absoluto en paralelo. Las ventajas de la SSI con respecto al cableado en paralelo incluyen una cantidad menor de cables y una mejor inmunidad al ruido.

Juego longitudinal: La cantidad de movimiento de eje axial con una cantidad especificada de carga axial aplicada.

Juego radial: La cantidad de movimiento radial del eje con una carga radial especificada.

Máxima temperatura de trabajo: La temperatura de operación máxima para la mayoría de aplicaciones. Es posible que no se cumplan algunas especificaciones.

Momento de inercia: La suma de productos formados al multiplicar la masa de cada elemento de una figura por el cuadrado de su distancia desde un eje.

Par de arranque: El par requerido para iniciar la rotación de un eje, generalmente medido en pulgadas-onza.

Par de torsión: El par requerido para mantener un eje rotando a velocidad constante, generalmente medido en pulgadas-onza.

Radial: La dirección perpendicular al eje del encoder.

Radián: Un arco en cualquier círculo, igual en longitud al radio del mismo círculo.

Referencia cero: Una señal de salida producida una vez por revolución. Se usa para identificar una posición inicial o un punto de restablecimiento.

Relación de transformadorrmación: La relación del voltaje de salida con respecto al voltaje de entrada cuando la salida está en acoplamiento máximo.

Resolución: La medida del cambio más pequeño de entrada que el encoder puede detectar.

Respuesta a frecuencia: La máxima frecuencia a la cual todos los parámetros están dentro de la especificación.

Sensibilidad: El voltaje de salida expresado como función del ángulo de eje en milivoltios/grados.

Servicio pesado: Los encoders con características de mayor carga de eje se consideran de servicio pesado.

Servo: Una configuración de montaje circular que permite la rotación del encoder para fines de alineamiento. También un término común para indicar un motor eléctrico pequeño.

Temperatura de operación: El máximo valor de temperatura permitido con el cual se cumplen todas las especificaciones.

Unipolar: Una salida referida al común que usa sólo una línea de señal por transmisión de datos.

Velocidad de giro: La máxima velocidad a la cual puede funcionar un encoder sin que provoque un daño físico a la unidad.

Velocidad de operación: El máximo valor de RPM de eje permitido con el cual se cumplen todas las especificaciones.

Velocidad máxima de trabajo: La velocidad de operación máxima para la mayoría de aplicaciones. La carga del eje debe minimizarse. Es posible que no se cumplan algunas especificaciones.

Vibración: El cambio periódico en desplazamiento con respecto a una referencia fija.

Voltaje nulo: El voltaje residual remanente cuando el componente en fase del voltaje de salida es cero.


----------

